# Best PS1 Emulator?



## Thanatos Telos (Jul 17, 2013)

Just wondering what would be the best emulator for PS1 that can run MGS 1, all of the Final Fantasy games, Chrono Trigger's port, and Resident Evil on an A8-4500m with an iGPU? I'd prefer to do relatively little tweaking and plugin installation, but I'm fine with it if it's the only option.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 17, 2013)

ePSXe,you just need to find some PSX Bios.....


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 17, 2013)

The traditional fight between epsxe (probably the emulator that most think of when they think plugins) and http://psxemulator.gazaxian.com/ still applies though the latter more or less does it all these days and your little list is well catered to.

http://nocash.emubase.de/psx.htm might be worth a look, it is not quite as developed as some of the others but a half arsed/half finished project from Mr Korth is better than most will see in other projects.

I am not sure what goes as far as mednafen, mess and mame though looking at it most of the work seems to be preliminary.

Specs wise I imagine just about any modern PC will be able to emulate at least four playstations at once unless you go the hyperaccurate route  -- the dreamcast had a PS1 emulator as did the original xbox.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 17, 2013)

ePSXe is the best emulator, but you'll have to do some plugin installation and configuration.

Pete's GPU plugins are the best: http://www.pbernert.com/html/gpu.htm
Go with Pete's OpenGL2 PSX GPU as it's the most recent one and has better compatibility.
These are my settings and they give the best results in Final Fantasy games which have some quirks with other GPU plugins or certain settings:


Spoiler











With these specific settings (especially the "Extended w/o Sprites" setting), even the battle transitions in FF games will work.
The settings are optimized for the best looking graphics, though some of the settings can be turned up even more to get even better results. You might need to turn them down a bit since you have an integrated GPU.
Make sure you enable the setting for FF7/FF8 under special game fixes too.

I use Eternal SPU for sound, there are two versions on here, one beta: http://forums.ngemu.com/downloads.php?do=cat&id=114
Try the beta first, if you have problems try the other one.

For CD-Rom plugin you can just use ePSXe's built in one.
And lastly, use scph1001.bin for the PSX bios. Use google to find this.

Your other option is using pSX and it requires less configuration and doesn't use plugins but it's very basic and you will probably get better looking graphics by using ePSXe with Pete's OpenGL2 plugin. It does however work well with very little configuration, but I would take the time to set up ePSXe correctly instead as it only needs to be done once and gives a better result.

Edit: However I suggest you play the DS version of Chrono Trigger instead as the PSX version is scaled and blurry.
The Breath of Fire games would be worth playing as well since you like Final Fantasy. Vagrant Story and the Lunar series too.


----------



## xist (Jul 17, 2013)

I just want to stick up for FAST6191's secondary recommendation of pSX. It doesn't have the bells and whistles of ePSXe but it's ready to roll almost as soon as you download it and immensely simple and capable as an emulator. If you want minimum fuss from a decent emulator then it's a great choice.

Of course there's no reason not to try both.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jul 17, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> _snip_


 
Thanks. I would get it on my 3DS, but I left it stateside while I'm on this month-long vacation.


----------

